
22-Year-Old College Student Says Alexa Skills “Changed His Life” - MorganWhite
https://developer.amazon.com/blogs/alexa/post/b66bf85d-b194-4e24-a5f1-302592074a22/with-alexa-developer-rewards-david-markey-says-alexa-changed-his-life
======
anoncoward111
Earning $1500 USD for developing a digital trinket for Amazon while attending
one of the most expensive schools on the planet is not life-changing.

~~~
loco5niner
Perhaps not the $1500 itself, but small "wins" in life are a strong motivator.

